# Hat Press Transfer Issues



## MrXRS (Dec 17, 2015)

I am going crazy I have a older HIX hat press. Every time I put a long patch of inkl tranfer the patch or image is arced.. Going crazy


----------



## LLfashionhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

You may want to check the temperature for the print and make sure the heat press is reading correctly. That is all I can think of.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Can you post a pic.? Is it a clamshell or swing away style press? I'm not familiar with ''inkl''


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

check the temperature first and also check if you re pressing it properly


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Printor said:


> Can you post a pic.? Is it a clamshell or swing away style press? I'm not familiar with ''inkl''


He said it's a hat press. But I, too, and puzzled about what "inkl" is. And for that matter, exactly what the problem is!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

There are swing away and clamshell hat presses.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

I believe that he may be saying that long transfers don't look straight when pressed on the cap (they arc).

You may need to distort your design in an arch in the opposing direction because the front of a cap curves horizontally and vertically.


----------

